# A good collection of OH Algorithms?



## bearit (Oct 26, 2008)

I have used the search feature on here and checked the speedsolving wiki and cannot find what I'm looking for.

On this site is there a collection of OH Algorithms like the one in the speedsolving forum. The collection has proved useful learning Fridrich and I would love to find something similar to that for learning one handed LL.
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
Bearit


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 27, 2008)

bearit said:


> On this site is there a collection of OH Algorithms like the one in the speedsolving forum.



???

Are you in a different forum?


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest check out the list of OLL's here, and go through to see which ones fit your hand the best:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL


----------



## bearit (Oct 27, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> bearit said:
> 
> 
> > On this site is there a collection of OH Algorithms like the one in the speedsolving forum.
> ...



I meant the speedsolving (A.K.A. Two handed solving) sub-forum)
Thanks for the link PJK


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2008)

Sebastien Felix has a list, so does Lofty, or use opticubes.com for his LUR algs.

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/absolutemind/oll1h-angl.html

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/absolutemind/pll1h-angl.html


----------



## skinnyandweak (Nov 24, 2008)

who is sebastien felix? how good is he? i feel using his G perms, since they seem pretty fast, but i don't really want to learn and memorize them. hmm, is it worth it?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 24, 2008)

sebastien is the multislotting guy. sub-15 2H, sub-40 OH (maybe even lower). regardless of his speed, his ideas and algs are awesome. 
However, for OH G, I'd actually suggest Lucas Garron's execution of standard algs. Search this forum for it.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4313

* RUR' y' R2u'RU'R'UR'z'lU2 / LUL' y R2u'RU'R'UR'z'lU2
* R2u'RU'RUR'D x'U2'rU'r'
* L'U'L zxU2'rU'RUR'Ur'd2 / R'U'R zx'U2'rU'RUR'Ur'd2
* zU2'rU'RU'R'Ur'U2x'U'RU


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 4, 2008)

bcde600 said:


> Good Statement ! hacking, salvaging and covert ops in order to make exploring and salvaging my main profession shadowbane gold I have invested 100's of millions in riggs, implants and ships that I may do it better and faster. shadowbane power leveling I remeber people used to scream about can thieves. It took years for them to make can stealing flaggable.. and people begged for can flagging then too and it Talisman gold , But even so, if someone like you showed up and asked me to salvage my stuff and give me a finder's fee,talisman Power leveling.



What the hell?


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> bcde600 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Statement ! hacking, salvaging and covert ops in order to make exploring and salvaging my main profession shadowbane gold I have invested 100's of millions in riggs, implants and ships that I may do it better and faster. shadowbane power leveling I remeber people used to scream about can thieves. It took years for them to make can stealing flaggable.. and people begged for can flagging then too and it Talisman gold , But even so, if someone like you showed up and asked me to salvage my stuff and give me a finder's fee,talisman Power leveling.
> ...



the term is SPAM.


----------



## Jai (Dec 4, 2008)

That guy's got a point though; you don't need good OH algos, you can always use... TALISMAN POWER LEVELLING!


----------



## VirKill (Dec 9, 2008)

you should check out for lofty's page its Http://loftycuber.110mb.com


----------

